# The Chairman dances recommendation



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Some weeks ago I went to a concert and was blown away by this piece wrote by John Adams.
I've been sampling it on Spotify (Rattle and two unidentified versions) in order to get a good recording, but I haven't found a performance that I like as much as the first I heard. So I will be grateful if you can recommend your favorite renditions to me. Thanks in advance! :tiphat:


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I think you forgot to add the work to your post?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Proms Fanatic said:


> I think you forgot to add the work to your post?


The title is_ The chairman dance_s.

Did you try Edo De Waart on Nonescuch?
Nonesuch: 7559791442


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Pugg said:


> The title is_ The chairman dance_s.
> 
> Did you try Edo De Waart on Nonescuch?
> Nonesuch: 7559791442


No I didn't, but I usually like De Waart's work. So I'll try it. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I second the De Waart version.


----------

